# smartdrv.exe



## fiberLinked (Jun 21, 2004)

I tried copying smartdrv.exe to c:\ and when i tried running it at the prompt, it just skips to the next line and halts and does nothing. when I tried installing windows XP, it was telling me smartdrvive wasnt running so it would've taken longer. any help?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you just want to install Windows XP, follow one of these guides.

XP Home Install Guide

XP Pro Install Guide


----------

